# Replacement for wavemon



## ronaldlees (Aug 31, 2017)

I like to use the Linux wavemon application.  On FreeBSD, an attempt to compile the source for wavemon  results in this error:


```
./configure
configure: error: incompatible OS 'FreeBSD10.2' - required OS is Linux with wireless extensions
```

Is there anything similar to wavemon that people are using on FreeBSD?  It's an ncurses based _continuous_ signal/noise/channel wifi monitor.


----------



## Sensucht94 (Aug 31, 2017)

Really, I wish there were something like wavemon.  I've been looking up on ports for it for a long time too, but I gave up, because, albeit being a nice and useful tool, it's not something you can't spare and happily do without.

However,  if anyone would be so nice to point out any similar port I would be glad to hear of it too.


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 31, 2017)

I dunno about ncurses but there is 3 different stats programs for ath interfaces:
/usr/src/tools/tools/ath/

For example:
/athstats/main.c
Simple Atheros-specific tool to inspect and monitor network traffic statistics.


Also ifconfig wlan0 -v gives you some info.


----------



## ronaldlees (Aug 31, 2017)

Sensucht94 said:


> Really, I wish there were something like wavemon.  I've been looking up on ports for it for a long time too, but I gave up, because, albeit being a nice and useful tool, it's not something you can't spare and happily do without.
> 
> However,  if anyone would be so nice to point out any similar port I would be glad to hear of it too.



Linux has some nice utilities for doing the "can you hear me now?" sort of WiFi analysis, using a tablet to map an area's coverage.  Linux has  `nmcli`, which can produce a text bar-graph of all channels, signal strengths, and so on - continuously and simultaneously.  `Wavemon` does this too.  With those tools, it's easy to discover how to position access points for most efficient coverage.

As Phishfry wrote, ifconfig can do this, but not so eloquently.  I'll check out the atheros util - thanks.


----------

